# gonal f or menopur age 41



## linda v (Apr 11, 2005)

2 failed ivf with icsi.was on 300 menopur, paying private but the clinic runs on nhs guidelines.  have enough cash for 1 more cycle asked about changing to gonal f  and was told that it was our decision and we have been left to decide on dosages etc.  now confused should we try gonal f or puregon in view of my age.  low egg count on both previous cycles with 5 eggs and only one embryo to transplant. which drug is better for 40 plus ladies with secondary infertility, husband had surgery for testicular cancer therefore need for ivf arose. also have been given the option to down regulate for 2 weeks instead of 3!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would down reg for 2 and use Menopur as Menopur has LH in it which can help with egg quality which would benefit you at your age.
Good luck!!!

Ruth


----------

